

Show HN: Semantic Image Segmentation Live Demo - refrigerator
http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~szheng/crfasrnndemo

======
fasouto
Surprisingly good :)

[http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~szheng/crfasrnndemo/classify_url...](http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~szheng/crfasrnndemo/classify_url?imageurl=http%3A%2F%2Fi.huffpost.com%2Fgen%2F1478236%2Fthumbs%2Fs-
DIRD6-large640.jpg)

~~~
fasouto
screenshot:
[http://i.imgur.com/tMEgRXt.png?1](http://i.imgur.com/tMEgRXt.png?1)

------
hoverbear
Better than expected!
[http://i.imgur.com/zsNXxzx.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/zsNXxzx.jpg)

~~~
nacs
It appears you're one of the few that had the foresight to take a screenshot
of the results instead of direct linking to the already-hammered dynamic link
that appears to have no caching..

For those posting sample results: take a screenshot, don't post a link to the
original site.

------
tothepixel
The first thing I tried to do was find the edge cases for this. Impressively a
sofa bike with people on it was mostly identified!

[http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~szheng/crfasrnndemo/classify_url...](http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~szheng/crfasrnndemo/classify_url?imageurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.toxel.com%2Fwp-
content%2Fuploads%2F2010%2F11%2Fbike05.jpg)

------
shkkmo
It did ok with a leopard print sofa :)
[http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~szheng/crfasrnndemo/classify_url...](http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~szheng/crfasrnndemo/classify_url?imageurl=http%3A%2F%2Fep.yimg.com%2Fca%2FI%2Fkpupholstery_2063_603432)

But not so good with this chair:
[http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~szheng/crfasrnndemo/classify_url...](http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~szheng/crfasrnndemo/classify_url?imageurl=http%3A%2F%2Fhooze.org%2Fwp-
content%2Fuploads%2F2015%2F05%2Fbest-animal-print-furniture.jpg)

~~~
a1369209993
> leopard print sofa

You mean that sofa-shaped leopard?

------
jones1618
What impressed me was being able to distinguish a horse from a cow in rodeo
shots and for a bonus extract the human, too. The neural net sometimes balks
when the furry quadrupeds overlap but is otherwise eerily accurate.

------
s0l1dsnak3123
Really impressive:

[http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~szheng/crfasrnndemo/classify_url...](http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~szheng/crfasrnndemo/classify_url?imageurl=https%3A%2F%2Fc.fastcompany.net%2Fmultisite_files%2Fcocreate%2Fimagecache%2Finline-
large%2Finline%2F2013%2F07%2F1683481-inline-s-2-dog-tv-share-the-remote-
control.jpg)

[http://i.imgur.com/fDA32Fz.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/fDA32Fz.jpg)

------
pbhjpbhj
[http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~szheng/crfasrnndemo/classify_url...](http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~szheng/crfasrnndemo/classify_url?imageurl=http%3A%2F%2Fi.kinja-
img.com%2Fgawker-media%2Fimage%2Fupload%2Fs--
s4c-Cp7V--%2Fc_fit%2Cfl_progressive%2Cq_80%2Cw_636%2F18kstnxala7tfjpg.jpg)

------
vmorgulis
Amazing!

[http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~szheng/crfasrnndemo/classify_url...](http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~szheng/crfasrnndemo/classify_url?imageurl=http%3A%2F%2Fa.abcnews.com%2Fimages%2FInternational%2Fht_whale_onto_boat_100721_ssh.jpg)

------
matrix00121
This is really cool!

